# Software for Downgrade



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So now Tesla has released a software update that allows a Model S to emulate a less powerful model.
For Example, your P90D can perform like a 90D.
So will that allow greater range for the P90D?
And will that be available in the Model ☰ ? You could have your cake and eat it too!

http://electrek.co/2016/04/13/tesla-vehicles-performance-settings/


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I should check to see if I can drive a 70, 60, or 40... Not much choice with the S85.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Very useful for test drives. A location would only need to keep a P90D in stock, and they can emulate at least the acceleration performance of every other model.

If there is a way to tie the "model" to a particular key, it could also be used as a "valet" or "high school kid" mode.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Well my soon to be HS kid will not be driving my Tesla, even if it is a model 3! He's stuck with the Leaf 

But I was thinking this would be a great way to get a Performance version of the 3 and get the range of a regular dual Motor when you aren't torching Porsches.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> But I was thinking this would be a great way to get a Performance version of the 3 and get the range of a regular dual Motor when you aren't torching Porsches.


Or, you could simply not press down as far on the accelerator.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

garsh said:


> Or, you could simply not press down as far on the accelerator.


Having had the opportunity to have P Model S as loaners... This is easier said than done.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Exactly. But my point was how the rated range of the Model is higher for the Dual motor than for the Dual with performance. So if the output of the motor was softeware limited, say in cruise, you might get more range.


----------



## Pinewold (Apr 4, 2016)

Given the throttling is software, throttling is probably on the list of nice to haves for the model 3 software!


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> So now Tesla has released a software update that allows a Model S to emulate a less powerful model.
> For Example, your P90D can perform like a 90D.
> So will that allow greater range for the P90D?
> And will that be available in the Model ☰ ? You could have your cake and eat it too!
> ...


They tested the setting and it only changes badging in the UI, doesn't change performance. See Teslarati's write up here:
http://www.teslarati.com/tesla-performance-mode-easter-egg-toggle-versions/


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok...so what's the point then?


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> Ok...so what's the point then?


Like all the easter eggs so far, just amusement. The James Bond mode was my favorite so far:


----------

